# Has anyone ever had long term success with dnp results? (not binging post dnp)



## Jae16 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Has anyone ever had long term success with dnp results? (not binging post dnp)*

I have done dnp a few times and everytime i fail in the long run. I actually get REALLY lean from dnp from lose strength and takes me a while to get strength back up.. But post dnp, i cannot control my urges to eat and eat and eat. 

I do think dnp is great, if i have spring break next month i know i can use dnp to get lean then maintain during spring break and after that i know i will binge eat and get fat again. 

I do not know how you can use dnp to get shredded then have normal appetite and "Slow bulk" lol and be fine. 


please only experiened bodybuilders reply. I am not talking about using dnp to get from 25% bodyfat to 13% bodyfat.... I am talking about us bodybuilders who compete and have gotten to 6-7% bodyfat  from it. (very lean levels)



I am thinking abut giving dnp another try but having a better plan  post dnp. I am thinking 100 mg anadrol and 50 mg dbol for 4 weeks post dnp with insulin and hgh and while taking sibutrine or adderalll to contrl my appetite while slowly bulking when coming off dnp.

yes thats right, using sibutrine or ec stack while posting so i can slow bulk and not eat massive surpluses post dnp.



I kid you guys not, my last contest prep i ate 40-42 eggs and  5 cups of dry oats with syrup all over them. I had the worst stomach pain from the binge.  

I do not have a massive appetite like this naturally, it is the dnp that caused this. I did get very lean from dnp though and placed 2nd...  but i cant maintain the fatloss from dnp. it sucks  i never used hgh or strong orals post dnp but now that i am on hgh and thinking about giivng dnp another run)



what plans do you guys have post dnp to not gain the fat back. (no you dont gain fat back from dnp. such as "fat rebound" but i am talking about the fat from over eating... like i feel super tired and weak if i dont eat massive surplus post dnp  )


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2016)

Strange my cravings and binges happen while on dnp.

Your glycogen stores are depleted when using it. Coming off you should be able to hit a decent carb load without storing anything as fat.

I think the concoction of drugs you propose would work. Or just simply try phentermine on its own.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 3, 2016)

Sibutramine is (±)-Dimethyl-1-[1-(4-chlorophenyl)cyclobutyl]-N,N,3-trimethylbutan-1-amine

It's unrelated to phentermine, unlike phenter, Sibu causes reuptake and acts as an MRI..which still causes adipose to be used

if you take an anorectic like adderrall and dnp, BE CAREFUL OF HYPERTHERMIA...no need to die of a fever

btw, phentermine..if you can get it..is the most awesome phenethylamine/amphetamine analog ive ever taken

No hunger for days, had to FORCE FEED like a piece of bread just to make sure i had food


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm slightly confused by your post.

Do you want to maintain 6-7% year round? Or just minimize the fat gain post dnp when transitioning straight to a bulk?
Also, have you ever gotten that lean WITHOUT dnp? In other words, are you sure its the dnp causing the binging not just being extremely lean?

I will say that Sibutramine is such an awesome appetite suppressant that you'll be lucky to do any type of "bulking" in general. 
I don't think EC use is a good idea while bulking either unless you save it for around your workouts or whatever.


----------



## Jae16 (Feb 4, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm slightly confused by your post.
> 
> Do you want to maintain 6-7% year round? Or just minimize the fat gain post dnp when transitioning straight to a bulk?
> Also, have you ever gotten that lean WITHOUT dnp? In other words, are you sure its the dnp causing the binging not just being extremely lean?
> ...


I dont want to maintain 6-7% year round haha. But I would like to only go from 6-7% bf to 11-12% when i bulk. But it always ends up making me up to 15% bodyfat.  


Anyways i never tried pheni. But will be trying it soon.  All i tried in the past was sibutrine and it was ok.  but no miracle haha. Anyways thanks guys ill post a log with pics when i start dnp. wont be till next month!


----------



## ko4play (Apr 6, 2016)

Most competitors will binge after a comp and lose self control regardless of DNP use, being at 4-5-6% is not natural and psychologically you are weak and depleted and have no reason to remain motivated thus you binge. Matt Ogus/Eric Helms has a good video on controlling fat gain and binging after a comp


----------

